# When will I be ready to hunt?



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

When will I be ready to hunt? I'm not that good aiming at all, I can bearly even hit a small plastic bottle at 20 feet 8 out of 10 times, ( I'm using semi-round or not round at all pebbles, is it because of that?)that's purtty horrible if I say so myself, how do I learn to hit a pigeons head/neck/crop at 20-30-40-50-60-70+ feet? I am very frustrated, how long do you think it'll take till I can even hit a golf ball?... please help.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

When you can hit a bottle cap 8 times out of 10 at 15 meters


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Why such a rush for hunting? Are you starving or something? Enjoy the journey (practising) and , eventually, you'll get there.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not rushing bro, Its just a bit frustrating to miss a lot.


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

I know my friend, I get much of this frustration myself (usually when I do, it's time to leave my slingshot down for a while). What I try to do, is to concentrate on one particular aspect at a time, when I practice (stance,draw, pouch release etc), till I totally own it and it happens subconsciously and move to the next one. Then I experiment (band width/length, pouch size/shape etc) and I keep notes about the results. Although I'm not at all advanced, in order to give advice, those things work for me and I'm getting little better everytime. Maybe they will work for you also. What I am confident enough to say, is forget for some time the hunting thing and just have fun.

Στάλθηκε από το S30 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

I strap binoculars over my eyes.The pigeons seem to be the size of an aeroplane at 40 yards and the marble looks like a heavy weight beachball.I ain't missed a shot yet bud  Yeah course am joking hehe Am going through the trial and error with bands and tubes etc etc as has already been said above..But no matter what tube or band am using.I always keep my aiming and stance the same.. Natural instinct is much better than thinking and drawing for to long in my eyes...So if am using 1745 doubled up tubes..I will do my natural aim and judgement etc But if i aim high or low with my natural instincts.I will then adjust slightly on the next shot till i know were my ammo is going..Obviously when hunting everything will be at different heights and distances etc etc ...It's always good to warm up with your catty before you go hunting..Shoot a 100 or so of your ammo till you think your on the money bud...Even the best miss now and then so don't beat yourself up about it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CatapultLaM said:


> When will I be ready to hunt? I'm not that good aiming at all, I can bearly even hit a small plastic bottle at 20 feet 8 out of 10 times, ( I'm using semi-round or not round at all pebbles, is it because of that?)that's purtty horrible if I say so myself, how do I learn to hit a pigeons head/neck/crop at 20-30-40-50-60-70+ feet? I am very frustrated, how long do you think it'll take till I can even hit a golf ball?... please help.


Relax . Forget standards and expectations . Don't compare yourself to others and their claimed shooting prowess . Set yourself up for success instead of failure . You're in this for fun so keep it that way . Have enjoyable shooting sessions of fun rather than score keeping and measuring up to false standards . Be creative and find your shooting zone but don't hang on too tight because it will slip away . Shooting is a mental game . Enjoy yourself or this is just work .


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What treefork said and you might want to get some uniform ammo ( if your able) until you get your form.. muscle memory.. and accuracy down..doesn't have to be round ammo.. cylinders or hexnuts work fine..


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok y'all, you're cool, and funny, thanks for the replies. Cheers


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Shoot, shoot, and then shoot some more. A smaller target will actually help with your accuracy, but it may take some time to get to a level of consistency needed for hunting...and that takes patience...

I used to get frustrated, but that just worked against me...being accurate/consistent is all about being relaxed...just start shooting from a close distance and gradually move back...and have fun....once you don't put so much pressure on yourself, the faster you will get better..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

In a nutshell >>> Shoot like you just don't care CatapultLaM bud...You have been given some really great and sound advice..We have all been there trust me bud...Just go do some other stuff in your life and go back to the catty when your ready and feeling fresh....Shooting while frustrated will only lead to negativity and loss of interest....Chill out and take it easy bud


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Stop trying to aim look at your target draw and release make sure you follow through after the shot and pebbles and rocks are good out to about 20 feet less if you have a lot of speed with rocks you want slow think of a curve ball when flick your wrist fast it cures sooner the faster you flick. Also you can hunt now but is not going to be that fun but it will teach you to get into your range of shooting.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Imo, anyone can hunt at anytime... whether they are ready to, or not...but, it doesn't mean they should. The problem with hunting when you aren't accurately hitting the target with consistency is you could end up simply hurting the animals you are hunting. As a hunter, I believe that a humane kill shot is important...and with a slingshot it needs to be a headshot (a brain impact). In order to accomplish this, you need to practice....and you really shouldn't be practicing on live game..

I'm sure other hunters would agree with me on this topic...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I agree with you but... 
I've taken a good bit of squirrel with heart/lung shots.. and they didn't run but about 2 or 3 steps before they hit the ground dead. As long as you have enough FPE on impact it can be done humanly .. I aim for the head but moving targets in a tree full of limbs and leaves isn't like Shooting at a target in a catch box that is the same elevation and distance shot after shot


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

In addition, marbles are cheap and catch boxes are easy. Pick a shooter that you like or are most accurate with and shoot the bands off of it until the sight of it kills your appetite. It is all in the question, "How do you get to Carnegie Hall?"


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Impatience makes for a terrible hunter, patience leads to a full stomach.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> I agree with you but...
> I've taken a good bit of squirrel with heart/lung shots.. and they didn't run but about 2 or 3 steps before they hit the ground dead. As long as you have enough FPE on impact it can be done humanly .. I aim for the head but moving targets in a tree full of limbs and leaves isn't like Shooting at a target in a catch box that is the same elevation and distance shot after shot


I also agree with you. A heart or lung shot WILL take down a squirrel. However, he said he can barely hit a stationary bottle from 20 feet...and this is directed at a newbie whom doesn't have a proper skill set.

I am sure you can hit a stationary target with consistency...and I am also assuming that you are aiming for the head?
If you miss the head it is either an upper body shot, or a complete miss...if he is just throwing ammo in the general direction, he may get a head, heart or lung shot...maybe...or he could get a leg hit...or the hindquarters....the squirrel could just crawl off into the bushes to die slowly. That could happen to anyone, but having an accurate shot cuts down the odds drastically...

It's just my-cents...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

I think if your hunting moving targets then you should practice shooting moving targets...Something like an apple hanging from a piece of string,and give it a gentle swing before you take your paces away from it...Just to tighten your timing up etc and can only come good when your out hunting...It makes sense to me ..


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

alfie mania said:


> I think if your hunting moving targets then you should practice shooting moving targets...Something like an apple hanging from a piece of string,and give it a gentle swing before you take your paces away from it...Just to tighten your timing up etc and can only come good when your out hunting...It makes sense to me ..


I buy hollow practice golf balls at Wal-Mart (not the perforated ones..these ones are dimpled like a real golf ball) and they are so light, they move in the breeze. They are the ideal hanging target....just the right size...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I also use to hang targets from tree branches...or stand them on branch's at different heights in the trees...it will help with the distance and angles...

I would never go hunting deer/moose with a rifle scope that wasn't zeroed in (or open sights that weren't true)
I had to prove that I could hit a kill zone with accuracy/consistency before I was issued a bow hunting permit. 
Why should hunting with a slingshot be any different?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> alfie mania said:
> 
> 
> > I think if your hunting moving targets then you should practice shooting moving targets...Something like an apple hanging from a piece of string,and give it a gentle swing before you take your paces away from it...Just to tighten your timing up etc and can only come good when your out hunting...It makes sense to me ..
> ...


I use the unwanted or surplus Christmas balls that the Mrs can't fit on the tree bud..Makes a nice sound when you hit it as well..Obviously you need to prepare a shooting area and a mess sheet on the ground..But yes them practice golf balls are ideal as are many other things when the imagination kicks in


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

alfie mania said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > alfie mania said:
> ...


I bet the Xmas bulbs are fun to shoot...im gonna have to try it!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> alfie mania said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


Haha yes they super bud pop pop  If you have a spare Christmas tree?Then hang your (pardon the expression) balls on it lol as well as other targets and stick the tree somewhere were you can shoot safe bud...Good way to practice and good fun..Stick a toy bird on there as well haha


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol, funny replies, thanks everybody for all the suggestions, but it's funny when I do some weird noise while a roof rat(actual rat) is on the power line and it just sits there waiting to be shot, they are pretty easy targets, already killed some.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

You can also tie a fishing weight to some twine and use your slingshot to shoot it over a high hanging limb to hang a target from to practice at different elevations.. I've thought about making a small calapsible catchbox to tie to the string so I don't lose ammo.. I just haven't had time


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

That's an idea.... ????


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

First step is finding your natural form.

My first suggestion would be to acquire a slingshot that lets you try out all variations of shooting(simpleshot scout). All 3 grips(pinch, hammer, thumb support) and both banding methods(through the fork, over the fork). Draw your pouch with your dominant hand, hold the frame with your offhand. While doing this aim with both eyes open (a lot of people close one eye which throws off depth perception). Now test every combination of grips and banding methods while also trying all orientation of hold(straight up and down, gangster grip, half cocked). Run like 50 shots in all these various combinations and figure out which one you are most naturally hitting your target with.

Once you get that hard part out of the way, just practice in your natural form and you will be hitting your target in no time.

Some people will disagree with me and tell you to just practice in whatever form you want to shoot, and yes, that will work. But you will practice dozens of times longer in that form that you would in your natural form.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

@CatapultLaM I would recommend to hunt feathers (birds) first. Aim for the high neck and if high or low you will get a head or neck shot which are both lethal. Furs (any further bearing slingshot game) are tough to hunt because they have armor in the for of a thick skin that will absorb a lot of impact. All game is easy to kill with headshots however feathers are the easiest to hunt. Locate a bird and start stalking-you don't even need a catapult to practice. Stalking is about using cover and objects like the sun wind and trees or rocks to break up your form and allow you to get closer to you prey. I am comfortable under 65 ish feet (about 20m). Most of my shots are under 40 feet however I always try to get as close as possible to maximise my change of getting game. It takes trial and error. Just get an ott catapult and a heavyish set of bands and matching ammo and have at it in instinctive form. I did this and I got 2 pigeons on my first hunt with 7/16 in steel which is just under 12 mm. You should practice and what I said is just what worked for me, I don't know if it will do the same for you. Good luck, let the game be in your forks.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

CatapultLaM said:


> Lol, funny replies, thanks everybody for all the suggestions, but it's funny when I do some weird noise while a roof rat(actual rat) is on the power line and it just sits there waiting to be shot, they are pretty easy targets, already killed some.


i used to make some clicking noises to get rats attention. then id shoot them in the head with a pointed pellet and my .1377 american classic.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah, I used to shoot them with pellet guns too. Pointed pellets and hollow point/pointed pellet hybrids, pretty nasty pellets.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm confused, in your next post you ask for ammo size and say they both work for you. If you are hunting you must think you are ready, if you don't think you are ready and you are already hunting, that is. So if you must ask, no. You are not ready. However I did the same thing but I couldn't hit so the game had nothing to worry about. It was almost a year before I should have started when I killed my first game, a dove. Don't feel like I am calling you out but I am confessing I have done the same thing and it is not right. As always, let the game be in your forks.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Not being able to hit a bottle yes, but I already learned, you can close this post if you want mods, idk how that works but, for everyone thinking I'm lying and dishonest saying I already killed animals with slingshots, I mixed the animals I killed with airguns with slingshots, so forget everything I said about hunting. Except the rat that I showed. I mixed mm and calibers with pellets.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> Not being able to hit a bottle yes, but I already learned, you can close this post if you want mods, idk how that works but, for everyone thinking I'm lying and dishonest saying I already killed animals with slingshots, I mixed the animals I killed with airguns with slingshots, so forget everything I said about hunting. Except the rat that I showed. I mixed mm and calibers with pellets.


I am not calling you out. I have done the same thing before. All I am saying is that it is not really ethical hunting practice. When you get better it is ethical. Because you can do something and maybe not do it right doesn't mean that you should.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> CatapultLaM said:
> 
> 
> > Not being able to hit a bottle yes, but I already learned, you can close this post if you want mods, idk how that works but, for everyone thinking I'm lying and dishonest saying I already killed animals with slingshots, I mixed the animals I killed with airguns with slingshots, so forget everything I said about hunting. Except the rat that I showed. I mixed mm and calibers with pellets.
> ...


My grandpa used to say: "a true hunter, always shows respect for the animals he/she "harvests" by making it quick and painless. The ones that don't are simply murderers...and "kill" for the sake of killing"

This means if you can't guarantee you are hitting the vital spot with at least 80% certainty than you shouldn't take the shot...You owe that much to the animal you are hunting...

My Grandfather was an amazing hunter...He taught me sooo much...Most important was respect and patience

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I always had/have respect/ed the animal I have took the life from.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> I always had/have respect/ed the animal I have took the life from.


Well then you are ready to hunt! Respect to kill humanely and ethically, it can't happen every time but you should strive for it to happen. Have fun and let's see some game from ya????


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks gabe. ????


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> CatapultLaM said:
> 
> 
> > I always had/have respect/ed the animal I have took the life from.
> ...


+1

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

When you get a good slingshot, ammo, bag, knife and some time.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's funny, I'm reading about ETHICAL kills and also reading threads by the same people who stomach shoot the animal with a slingshot and can't even hit the dying animal with a clean headshot. I'm not sure who it was, but I've seen a thread on someone taking 10 shots at a bird and then having to finish it with a knife to the head.

In my opinion, that is not a human way of hunting. I know it's done, but there is no need to brag about it publicly and with those threads would not appear.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> It's funny, I'm reading about ETHICAL kills and also reading threads by the same people who stomach shoot the animal with a slingshot and can't even hit the dying animal with a clean headshot. I'm not sure who it was, but I've seen a thread on someone taking 10 shots at a bird and then having to finish it with a knife to the head.
> 
> In my opinion, that is not a human way of hunting. I know it's done, but there is no need to brag about it publicly and with those threads would not appear.


I agree Bruce...It is a hunter's responsibility to the animals he/she harvests to ensure that it is as quick and painless as possible...And that would be a Headshot...

I learned this lesson the hard way. The first time I went hunting with a slingshot I got lucky. It was my first shot ever on an animal and it was a headshot on a squirrel. I guess it really wasn't luck because I aimed for the head; but, I lacked consistency. The next few squirrels were all headshots until I got one in the hind leg...It took me about 15-20 mins to track it down in the bushes and I had to put one in it's head...I felt horrible.

I then went back to target shooting and, I scaled down my targets from 2" circles to beer caps and extended my shooting distance from 10 yards to 15 yards til I had achieved 80% consistency. And then I moved out to 20 yards and used plastic golf balls. I still try to keep my hunting range within 15 yards or less..

My grandfather taught me to respect all life...Especially the ones that you are responsible for ending...Too bad there are people that hunt just for the thrill of the kill...It is sickening

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Chandler (Mar 15, 2017)

I recall someone said yu need 80% hits at your hunting distance, and odds are you ain't gonna be 20' from a squirrel ( unless you're baiting them).
I'm almost 2 yrs in, and only hitting soda/ beer cans at 50-60% at 50'.
What I love about these things is that we get just slightly better each session, and seeking the perfect anchor points (one for level targeting and one for elevation shots), perfect slingsight, and your best band length.
I may switch slings after one or two flights for variety, but my flights are 30-40 shots each. (I set up a lotta cans and little airline liquor bottles)


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Gary Chandler said:


> I recall someone said yu need 80% hits at your hunting distance, and odds are you ain't gonna be 20' from a squirrel ( unless you're baiting them).
> I'm almost 2 yrs in, and only hitting soda/ beer cans at 50-60% at 50'.
> What I love about these things is that we get just slightly better each session, and seeking the perfect anchor points (one for level targeting and one for elevation shots), perfect slingsight, and your best band length.
> I may switch slings after one or two flights for variety, but my flights are 30-40 shots each. (I set up a lotta cans and little airline liquor bottles)


I practiced until I had 80% success on a beer cap @ 33feet and moved back to 40feet with the same success rate on a plastic practice golf ball...
Anyone, even my 2 year old daughter, can get within 33-40 feet of a nervous grey squirrel...No bait required.
I think if you can't insure a highly probable headshot, then you shouldn't take the shot. A flier happens every so often, so that's acceptable, BUT you can call squirrels in quite close...I've called them to well within 20feet just to get a shot...Check out YT...There are vids on how to call them in with two simple quarters from your pocket change...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

20 ft? I was just messsing around and got close to a squirrel 5' away from it before It ran up the tree, I had no reason to kill it, i don't really hunt squirrel with anything, only if I need to or something.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> 20 ft? I was just messsing around and got close to a squirrel 5' away from it before It ran up the tree, I had no reason to kill it, i don't really hunt squirrel with anything, only if I need to or something.


The grey squirrels here in NS are smart...and very timid....You would never get that close unless it was injured....They sometimes freeze on a branch in order to camoflage themselves, but once you get too close, they head straight up the tree...
I call them and they sometimes come to within 15 feet but that is rare...Ya have to get them angry in order to get them that close...

I harvest grey squirrels for food....they are delicious and are an invasive species.
I don't take the life of ANY animal that I don't intend to eat....Unless they are a threat to my safety....
Even rats have a right to live, as long as they don't occupy my dwelling...So, I make sure to keep my property free of any food that they may be searching for...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I mean that I stalked it, meaning I got close to it without IT hearing or seeing me.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> I mean that I stalked it, meaning I got close to it without IT hearing or seeing me.


Stalking is serious...Takes some skills...Not messing around bro....You said you were messing around....lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I was just messing around and stalked it lol


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> When will I be ready to hunt? I'm not that good aiming at all, I can bearly even hit a small plastic bottle at 20 feet 8 out of 10 times, ( I'm using semi-round or not round at all pebbles, is it because of that?)that's purtty horrible if I say so myself, how do I learn to hit a pigeons head/neck/crop at 20-30-40-50-60-70+ feet? I am very frustrated, how long do you think it'll take till I can even hit a golf ball?... please help.


I would say when you can hit a soda can 10 out of 10 times at 10 meters consistently. Or a 2 inch target 5 out of 5 times


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

gabeb said:


> I'm confused, in your next post you ask for ammo size and say they both work for you. If you are hunting you must think you are ready, if you don't think you are ready and you are already hunting, that is. So if you must ask, no. You are not ready. However I did the same thing but I couldn't hit so the game had nothing to worry about. It was almost a year before I should have started when I killed my first game, a dove. Don't feel like I am calling you out but I am confessing I have done the same thing and it is not right. As always, let the game be in your forks.


...or in your chopsticks...

Just sayin'...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> > 20 ft? I was just messsing around and got close to a squirrel 5' away from it before It ran up the tree, I had no reason to kill it, i don't really hunt squirrel with anything, only if I need to or something.
> ...


Recipe?


----------

